# Entomology



## robo mantis (Apr 9, 2006)

Does anyone know what kind of jods entomolgest get (my spelling is bad)


----------



## Jackson (Apr 9, 2006)

consultants for pest control


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2006)

They can probably get a job as an entomologist.


----------



## Ian (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, you fooled me.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 9, 2006)

like do i get a job working in a lab or where ever else they work?If i became one where would i likly work???


----------



## infinity (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, the way i see it, uv got about 4-5 main options...

-Explorers/ cataloguers - the people that find and identify new species (a job i'm sure we'd all love)

-Biologists/ geneticists - i.e. drosophila work - finding out the genes and *internal workings* of insects

- Exterminators - speaks for itself...

- Breeders/ feeders/ zoo keepers - the people that grow them for food or for the pet trade

...and probably a few others i've forgotten...


----------



## Obie (Apr 11, 2006)

I work in an insect museum at a university. Here's how my work breaks down: 50% field/lab work related to tracking insect vectors (mostly mosquitos that carry West Nile Virus), 25% giving tours and talks to school kids and others from the community, 25% rearing and caring for the museum's live insect collection.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 11, 2006)

hey guys thank you so much for you help thanks


----------

